# "Kopje" 60F



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Came back from local stream last week w/7 lava river stones which have been disinfected.

Picked up today:
Finnex 24" Fugeray
ADA AquaSoil Amazonia
DoAqua mini violet intake & output glass pipes

Will probably p/u more smaller river stones tomorrow and start playing with the hardscape. Soon I'll be hitting up TPT members for some Monte Carlo! :bounce:


----------



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

updates ?


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd reconsider the Closetmaid unit as a stand - I had one of those (for office storage) a while back and it was a total piece of junk... alright for storing paperwork, etc. but wobbly from the start, definitely would not trust it to hold a tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

raven_wilde said:


> I'd reconsider the Closetmaid unit as a stand - I had one of those (for office storage) a while back and it was a total piece of junk... alright for storing paperwork, etc. but wobbly from the start, definitely would not trust it to hold a tank.


I would as well. I am usually the type to say anything can hold a 5 gallon tank but I don't really trust that particular thing freestanding, it's much weaker than the Ikea ones.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

raven_wilde said:


> I'd reconsider the Closetmaid unit as a stand - I had one of those (for office storage) a while back and it was a total piece of junk... alright for storing paperwork, etc. but wobbly from the start, definitely would not trust it to hold a tank.






talontsiawd said:


> I would as well. I am usually the type to say anything can hold a 5 gallon tank but I don't really trust that particular thing freestanding, it's much weaker than the Ikea ones.



Appreciate the concerns. The only thing I can say in defense is all my project indoor tanks except my 60P (on a night stand) have been on Closetmaid storage units from the start. So far so good, have been very careful w/H2O exposure & storage units are selected for support members being in strategic position. 

Played with hardscape today & this is my 1st iteration. Feels good but want to let it sink in. :bounce:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I wanna win an ADA tank


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I wanna win an ADA tank



Enter a planted tank contest w/ a unique display & hope for the best. Good luck! 

Want to say that this scape is inspired by a fellow TPT member & owner of the LFS "Aquasapes". This much Pa Hai stone would have put this scape out of my budget range but luckily, Hawaii's local streams have lots of similar rock type to choose from.

Tightened up some groupings, elevated some of the stones & back filled some of the areas w/ AquaSoil. I'm pretty sure of this edition so, am ready to plant. Got lots of trimming in a couple of other tanks so may plant w/ HC instead of Monte Carlo. 

What does everybody think? Does it resemble a Kopje rock formation in an African savanna? :bounce:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Went ahead and ordered Monte Carlo for this project. While I'm waiting for it to arrive, tinkered around w/ the hardscape some more. Will post final hardscape pics just before I start planting. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseudomugil (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks awesome, I had to do a quick wikipedia search on Kopje (I found out that they are about the same as what I know as a monadnock) and it does look like one!
good luck!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

pseudomugil said:


> Looks awesome, I had to do a quick wikipedia search on Kopje (I found out that they are about the same as what I know as a monadnock) and it does look like one!
> good luck!


Thanks man. I had to google monadnock. Just waiting on Monte Carlo so I can start DSM.

Just a little more shifting, a little more lifting, tightening up some of the groupings. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

This is it! This is the final hardscape layout. Started out w/ 5 large focal stones of which 2 were oriented vertically, the others positioned horizontally. 13 complimentary medium sized stones were placed in close proximity to the focal stones to link them together. Finally 10 small filler stones were added to gaps left by complimentary stones. The focal stones and a majority of the complimentary stones are anchored in the AquaSoil to maintain the slope elevations. Waiting for the Monte Carlo to start DSM. Comments? :bounce:






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Its cool getting to see your constant adjustments. Latest photos make the scape reminiscent of a path or stream coming down from the back/upper area.
Awesome looking rocks btw. Did you test them to see if they effect hardness?


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Its cool getting to see your constant adjustments. Latest photos make the scape reminiscent of a path or stream coming down from the back/upper area.
> Awesome looking rocks btw. Did you test them to see if they effect hardness?



Thanks. During earlier editions, viewing the scape left w/ the feeling of it being incomplete. The addition of the smaller filler stones to me, gave it a finished boulder strewn look. I know it's kind of anal but, needed the three stone sizes to complete the scape. 

The stones are basalt w/some iron content. Not too concerned w/effects on water hardness (AquaSoil substrate provides a good buffer). Thanks for looking! :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

The Monte Carlo arrived today (thx H4N) so cut up nodes & planted. A 2"x4" section was just enough to provide needed coverage. A back right elevated section was left uncovered for a different yet undetermined planting. 

Day 1 of DSM. Based on my past experience w/ HC going thru Dry Start, will attempt to keep this substrate drier by not fully sealing the top w/ cellophane, misting w/ tap water only as needed. :bounce:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

very nice. i really like it thus far


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

ChadRamsey said:


> very nice. i really like it thus far



Thanks Chad. I really have big hopes for this project. The tank, stones & AquaSoil were all @ no cost so, I'm ahead $$$ for this project. Using alot of stones for this scape so should make for a more dramatic display too. Can't wait for the Monte Carlo to fill in!!! :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Just finished the risers for the Finnex fixture. The 4" risers elevate the LEDs 10" from the lowest substrate level.









Week 2 of DSM & Monte Carlo sending out prostrate growth. No signs of fuzzy fungal growth. :bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Have noticed with the Monte Carlo growth, the sections that are elevated (3" from the rim) show strong spreading growth. In the lower elevations (4-6" from the rim), growth is much slower and some of the growth has "melted" in places. 

This has been the case since installing the acrylic risers for the Fugeray fixture. I decided to remove the risers and will closely monitor the overall growth for the remainder of the DSM period. I thought that the increase in light source height (4") would provide better light coverage to the front & back edges but maybe the increased distance and resulting lowered light intensity is a more decisive factor for Monte Carlo growth in DSM situations. 

The lighting cycle continues with 5.5hr on/5hr off/5.5hr on/8hr off. Moisture levels remain unchanged with tap water misting and cellophane covering. 

Have also trimmed a few sprigs from the stronger elevated growth and decided to plant them in the empty elevated section on the right back side about a week ago. That growth has now become established with visible rooting and growth there looks strong.

Looking to see if other TPT members have come across this issue during DSM with Monte Carlo? :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

curious why you'd have a siesta in your photoperiod during the DSM phase. is it to prevent the higher elevated monte carlo from drying out?

when i did my DSM on monte carlo, what surprise me was that there was no melting at all. especially when compared to HC. With the lights, I just turned it on for about 14 hours a day.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

cephelix said:


> curious why you'd have a siesta in your photoperiod during the DSM phase. is it to prevent the higher elevated monte carlo from drying out?
> 
> when i did my DSM on monte carlo, what surprise me was that there was no melting at all. especially when compared to HC. With the lights, I just turned it on for about 14 hours a day.



The siesta period during DSM is there to ease the the Monte Carlo during transition when flooding is done down the line. My normal lighting cycle is 5hr on/6hr off/5hr on/8hr off. It worked well with the HC in my 12L tank (also DSM). In that tank too, there are extreme differences in elevation. I didn't use light fixture risers in that project.

The in tank moisture level to me is not an issue. The AquaSoil appears dark and moist at all levels and water droplets are visible on the glass and cellophane. There is no puddling of water in the lower levels of the tank. 

Thanks for your input, the success of your Monte Carlo during DSM may help me decide to adjust the total "on" light period by another hr. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

interesting practice......i'll be sure to make a note of it and try it out when i start a new scape. especially since other dsm journals i've read would just say to leave the light on as long as you want, up to a certain point of course since you wouldn't have to worry about algae


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

cephelix said:


> interesting practice......i'll be sure to make a note of it and try it out when i start a new scape. especially since other dsm journals i've read would just say to leave the light on as long as you want, up to a certain point of course since you wouldn't have to worry about algae


Convinced. Changed the lighting sked to 6hr on/4hr off/6hr on/8hr off. :bounce:


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

eat2muchrice said:


> Looking awesome :thumbsup:



Thanks rice & time for an update. The Monte Carlo after an initial burst of growth, is dying back in a numerous areas. I had just trimmed the HC in another tank so, I used the trimmings as planting plugs and inserted them in all the bare areas last night. Unsure why the Monte Carlo is having difficulty in this DSM attempt. Hopefully this restart will be more successful. This will be my 1st attempt at a mixed carpet with hopes it will appear more natural. In a natural environment, you'll normally not see a single species of plant completely dominate. Will also be using small crypts & buces within the stone spaces. :bounce:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Received & installed the 2211 canister & the DoAqua mini violet glass pipe set. Flooded, even though in my opinion, not really considered root system stabilized. The Monte Carlo creeping growth habits and faster growth rate as compared to HC should make it easier to maintain the preset elevations. When the water surface clears, will be adding more sprigs of Monte Carlo. The stones & DW w/Bucephalandra pygmea & catherineae will be placed among the rock work after the Monte Carlo is established. Will also add a colony of wild Neos next week. :bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Update pic. Did some thinning of Monte Carlo in another tank so planted more MC sprigs. No pressurized CO2 yet so, doing sked dosing of Excel. :bounce:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey looking good! I would raise the outflow pipe a bit, so that it would create a siphon to rid some of that surface debris or scum. 

How is that Buce you picked up a while back from me doing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Hey looking good! I would raise the outflow pipe a bit, so that it would create a siphon to rid some of that surface debris or scum.
> 
> How is that Buce you picked up a while back from me doing?
> 
> ...



Thanks Tyrone. The surface scum from the recent DSM flooding will pass on it's own (past experience). Which Buce? :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

BeastMaster said:


> Thanks Tyrone. The surface scum from the recent DSM flooding will pass on it's own (past experience). Which Buce? :bounce:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool, whatever works right! I think it was the Super Blue, unless I'm confusing you with someone else. 

I really like the stones you are using in this scape! Where did you get them again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Cool, whatever works right! I think it was the Super Blue, unless I'm confusing you with someone else.
> 
> I really like the stones you are using in this scape! Where did you get them again?


Hey Tyrone, the stones were collected from a local stream here in Honolulu. Went to the nearby stream to collect the 5 large "focal" stones, 13 "complimentary" medium sized stones & 10 small "filler" stones.

Don't have any Buce "Super Blue" in my collection but, always looking for others who are keeping these little beauties to compare notes with. :bounce:


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

BeastMaster said:


> Hey Tyrone, the stones were collected from a local stream here in Honolulu. Went to the nearby stream to collect the 5 large "focal" stones, 13 "complimentary" medium sized stones & 10 small "filler" stones.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any Buce "Super Blue" in my collection but, always looking for others who are keeping these little beauties to compare notes with. :bounce:


Haha..hmm..my mistake. I do have many a Bucephalandra, around 25+ species. Anyways, I've done something similar to that. I've collected some river stones from a local stream bed. I've posted some pics of the nano scape on the Finnex Stingray Thread. You can see it here...

http://www.scapeclub.org/forum/showpost.php?p=263262

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7063250
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Ordered a CO2 inline atomizer, bubble counter/check valve & splitter. Will be running pressurized CO2 on this tank using the adjacent ("Ultimus" mini-s) paintball system. 
If this works out, I can free up another paintball system by combining another pair of adjacent tanks! ("MixedGreens" 30 cube & "Kahawai" 12L). This will be a 1st for me, usually I run dedicated paintball CO2 regulators for each tank. 
When the pressurized CO2 is dialed in and the Monte Carlo looks like it's taken hold, will add the Buces & maybe some Anubias "petite". Its coming together. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Added 6 wild Neos last nite and they seem to be doing well. Noticed some algae growth on some of the stones & w/Monte Carlo still not established, need an edge. The addition of pressurized CO2 next week will help w/carpet growth & stay ahead of algae. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Discovered a slow leakage problem with the outflow double tap valve. A really slow drip (1 drop/10 min) was seen coming from the retainer clip on one side. Shut everything down & disconnected tubing. Lifted the retainer clips, pulled the body apart & checked the seat & O-ring. Reseated the body & reassembled everything. Apparently reseating the body eliminated the leak. GF was pissed though cause the leak water damaged some of her books. Oops. Back in business.
The brass 3 way splitter & bubble counter/check valve from Aquatech arrived. Awaiting the UpAqua in-line CO2 atomizer. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Added three dozen wild Neos to the tank. The shrimp are from a local stream and display a light blue color. There are a few individuals that are much darker in color and one or two that are a light transparent brown with some red speckles on the carapace. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, sounds cool! Any pics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Wow, sounds cool! Any pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Happy New Year Tyrone! No pics but just added a video on my YouTube channel. Link is in my sig "BeastMaster Project Tanks". :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG! Posted a YouTube video 6 hrs ago on adding about 3 dozen wild Neos in this tank. I documented the blue coloration of the shrimp and the presence (more like abundance) of long stringy hair algae in the tank. Well, now it's GONE! These Neos are kick ass! Check out the video then compare the pic. :bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Started to experiment w/shrimp feed. Noticed that the wild Neos that are collected from a local stream are a light translucent blue initially when caught. In a short period during captive feeding (2-7 days), they lose their coloration and become a transparent light brown.
Will be feeding this colony of Neos a diet supplement of Spirulina (powder caplets). Observing to see if shrimp blue coloration is influenced by addition of certain pigment proteins in their diet. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Added the rock work plants today. Buce pygmea attached to 3 small stones were placed in spaces between the rock work on the right side. Buce catherineae attached to 7 DW fragments were positioned in & about the left side rock work. Anubias petite was trimmed & placed in 7 crevices in the upper central rocks.
The shrimp continue to be fed Spirulina capsules every other day. The blue & dark colors has disappeared already but will continue to feed out this supplement and watch for any changes. Pics will follow when plants have acclimated and shown some growth. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool video Larry. I should keep a net in the car the next time I go to Manoa. Do your shrimp turn back to blue when the lights are off? I've seen this with my wild neos, brown by day and blue at night.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Cool video Larry. I should keep a net in the car the next time I go to Manoa. Do your shrimp turn back to blue when the lights are off? I've seen this with my wild neos, brown by day and blue at night.


Hi Kai & Happy New Year! You know, I don't think I've ever looked at my Neos after a lights off period. I'll have to check that out tonite. :bounce:


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey guys, all of my wild neos also reverted back to a brown/golden color, although just today I noticed one of the juvies born in the tank had a very noticeable blue tint to it. Hopefully it stays that way!

Tank is looking good, Larry!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Morbo said:


> Hey guys, all of my wild neos also reverted back to a brown/golden color, although just today I noticed one of the juvies born in the tank had a very noticeable blue tint to it. Hopefully it stays that way!
> 
> 
> 
> Tank is looking good, Larry!



Happy New Year Morbo! I got up in the middle of the nite, turned on the lights & found only one blue Neo. Been about a week supplementing w/Spirulina capsules. Going to feed for 30 days to see if there are any effects. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

CO2 injection hooked up today. Installed an UpAqua inline CO2 atomizer to canister intake just below glass intake pipe. Used adjacent tank's paintball setup and an Aquatek brass 3 way splitter for CO2 supply. 
The MC, buces & A. petite were all doing OK w/o CO2 but if any indication of rapid growth as demonstrated by the adjacent tank ("Ultimus" mini-S) shows, the CO2 boost will bring this scape to my envisioned projection much sooner. ::bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Update pic.








Installed blue backing. MC filling in & spreading. At the surface allowing MC floaters to develop roots & planting in bare substrate areas. Current from output pipe has blown out substrate in front left corner leaving a depression. The MC in this area is filling in despite disturbance.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a great color contrast. What is going on with the rocks there? 

Are you finding this a good fast way to root the mc?


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

BruceF said:


> This is a great color contrast. What is going on with the rocks there?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you finding this a good fast way to root the mc?



The stones have a light coat of algae on them. Each one is a different shade of grey or brown. The light algae coat makes all the stones a single greenish color.
The MC floaters do develop roots. The new shoots occasionally break off & become floaters. The floaters make good starters when buried in AquaSoil.
The blue background is that coated paper that all LFSs carry & I use that on all my tanks. I prefer the sky blue because if you ever have gone diving on a clear day, that's what you'd see (reflection off the sky). Thanks for looking!
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally added some fish! Introduced 6 juvenile Psuedomugil furcata.
:bounce:
Close ups of: B. catherineae/A. barteri "petite"/B. pygmae


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Progress pic. Monte Carlo continues to fill in & is blending w/ patches of HC. Both buce groupings and the Anubias group are becoming more pronounced.
:bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

BS87 said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks. I just need to stay on top of carpet trimming and getting the slow growing Buces clusters to spread.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Of the original 6 P furcata that were placed in the tank, only 3 females survived (jumpers). Recently added a male and transferred another female from another project tank. The quintet appears to be doing well over the last week.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*&quot;Kopje&quot; 60F*

Update:
The setup was modified yesterday w/ some filtration mods.
The original intake & return tubing was run along the back because the intake & outflow mini violet glass pipes were positioned at opposite back corners. The intake tubing was a long run along the back & had to be hung w/ support using hangers. Also, there was a slight kink in the tubing coming out of the canister for this line.
The result over the last 2 years was the left front corner could not maintain MC carpet growth due to the outflow blast in that corner & minimal flow along the back behind the rock work & along the right side.
The output & intake pipes were repositioned to the left front (output) & left rear (intake) corners. 








To eliminate tube kinking, I spliced in the original Ehiem pipes cut as elbows to provide a clean & unimpeded flow.






















The final mod was to swap out the original impeller of the 2211 w/ a 2213 impeller. The flow across the front carpet is considerably stronger & circulation behind the rock work seems more noticeable.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

I noticed, the last tank pictures are from 2015. How's the scape doing now? I like the algae coated rocks a lot because it contrasts very well with the monte carlo and HC. Scape looks very good. I would have gone with a lighter color background paper because dark blue doesn't create the same contrast with the dark green algae on the rocks, but it doesn't look bad like that either. 

On another topic, can you tell me where you got the three way splitter for the CO2? I am planning to upgrade to a CO2 system using a similar setup and this splitter would work very well.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Chizpa305 said:


> I noticed, the last tank pictures are from 2015. How's the scape doing now? I like the algae coated rocks a lot because it contrasts very well with the monte carlo and HC. Scape looks very good. I would have gone with a lighter color background paper because dark blue doesn't create the same contrast with the dark green algae on the rocks, but it doesn't look bad like that either.
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic, can you tell me where you got the three way splitter for the CO2? I am planning to upgrade to a CO2 system using a similar setup and this splitter would work very well.




The 3 way splitter is made by Aquatek.
The scape has evolved w/ Anubias filling in nicely. In fact, have trimmed back & used cuttings for other tanks. The buces have changed recently & when they become established will post new pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Update pic








A nana "petite" has filled out, replanted B micrantha left side, small patch Buce "Titan" right side & Buce "Sherry" right front. Single planting of Buce "Aragon" fronting Anubias. "Monte Carlo/HC" carpet has been neglected but hopefully w/ circulation pattern change & slightly stronger flow, growth will come back stronger.
Added 3 N beckfordi & a pea puffer to control ramshorn snails today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Occupant pics








Pair of A borelli arrived today








School of N beckfordi
Pea puffer seems to be active only after lights out so, no pic yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

BeastMaster said:


> Progress pic. Monte Carlo continues to fill in & is blending w/ patches of HC. Both buce groupings and the Anubias group are becoming more pronounced.
> :bounce:
> 
> 
> ...


I liked how the tank looked in this pic. Instead of having plants in the center of where the rocks are, I would have planted those on the leftmost and rightmost back corners of the tank, because the rocks are pretty and the plants in the middle just cover their beauty. Also the carpet accent cascading down from the rocks looked very sweet.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Chizpa305 said:


> I liked how the tank looked in this pic. Instead of having plants in the center of where the rocks are, I would have planted those on the leftmost and rightmost back corners of the tank, because the rocks are pretty and the plants in the middle just cover their beauty. Also the carpet accent cascading down from the rocks looked very sweet.




Thanks for the comments. Hopefully I can get the HC/MC carpet to come back. The Anubias does cover the center of the rock formation but the growth pattern does compliment the rest of the formation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Won some Rineloricaria sp (L10a) @ our local fish club (Honolulu Aquarium Society) monthly meeting. Added a couple to this tank.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Added a CobaltAquatics Apisto terra cotta hut & a 1”X4” cylinder. Not visible fm front.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

